# Hard hats



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> What do ya think safe or not safe !


 Not safe and they should kick him off the job the long hair like that does not belong on any construction job .

The person that hired him needs to get his head looked at,

There is absoulotly no reason whatso ever to hire any one that carrys himself in a unkept disheveled unprofessional slob look..

Would you send him on a service call representing your company lets see how fast you lose the customer.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dreds smell like a wet dog...


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Improperly fitted safety equipment


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's a perfectly legitimate requirement that someone's hardhat actually cover their head.

But if you fire someone for having dreadlocks, you open yourself up to a wrongful termination suit for religious discrimination.

I think the best I could do was tell him the hat would have to be arranged so it actually sat *over *his head. 

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

So I was told I didn't need to wear a hard hat on the job yesterday.

Of course it was the one time I stood up into the sharp corner of a window frame.

F*ck that $hit, I'm wearing one next time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

How are dreads religious?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Somethin' about rastafarian something or another.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How are dreads religious?



Voo doo:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How are dreads religious?


 Part of the Rastafarian ideology. Doesn't mean that everyone with dreads is rasta, but if he is, and that's why he has them, that's where it gets complicated.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> It's a perfectly legitimate requirement that someone's hardhat actually cover their head.
> 
> But if you fire someone for having dreadlocks, you open yourself up to a wrongful termination suit for religious discrimination.
> 
> ...


He should not have been hired in the first place.

In mass you have the right to fire Employees at any time with or without cause.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> He should not have been hired in the first place.
> 
> In mass you have the right to fire Employees at any time with or without cause.


Wrong Harry, civil rights violations are a federal crime.


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

Is he just on the site to scrap copper?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Wrong Harry, civil rights violations are a federal crime.


Before i did anything, I'd have a long talk with the hard hat maker's and check company policy rules that he signed into when he hired in. I got smoked (ya terminated) one time for not peeing in the cup the same day I picked up my paperwork! Some companies are not much when they choose to be "that way".


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How are dreads religious?


Jah is my copilot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Wrong Harry, civil rights violations are a federal crime.


 He can be fired without cause in my state it is Employment at will you do not have to state a reason..

After geting fired a few times he will realise that he needs to clean himself up shave and get a mans hair cut..:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> He can be fired without cause in my state it is Employment at will you do not have to state a reason.


 True, but if he does sue, you'd better be absolutely sure there's not gonna be anything that exposes the dreads as the reason.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> True, but if he does sue, you'd better be absolutely sure there's not gonna be anything that exposes the dreads as the reason.
> 
> -John


I simply would not hire any one that does not present a professinal personal hygene,,There is no excuse carring your self that way,,

The guy should join a rock band.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The guy should join a rock band.


You mean a Reggae band. Duh.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

If you got so much freakin' hair, that a hard hat won't even sit on your damned skull, get out of the trades and get an office job or maybe drive a public transit bus.
Or, have an epiphany, and cut them weeds off of your melon!


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

in my state, you can lay off anyone any time for lack of work/reduction of forces.

just pick out the guys who suck. wait until you are slow and lay them all off. give a sad speech... "i wish that i could keep you all... you were great workers... i hate to see you guys go... but the economy is not what it was..." and lay them off.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

that guy is an embarrassment.

if i had any authority to get rid of him. i would. mentioning the hair/hardhat, could only open you up to legal trouble. 

just lay him off. "reduction of forces"

mentioning anyones shortcomings or failings is trouble. never ever do it. there are way too many people that need jobs to keep anyone subpar. if someone is too fat, too crippled, a **** stirrer, someone who's hygiene is embarrassing... never mention it. you could get sued.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> He can be fired without cause in my state it is Employment at will you do not have to state a reason..
> 
> After geting fired a few times he will realise that he needs to clean himself up shave and get a mans hair cut..:thumbsup:



Good luck with that Harry, if the person can show the labor board they were fired because of their religious beliefs you will be screwed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Good luck with that Harry, if the person can show the labor board they were fired because of their religious beliefs you will be screwed.


Again he would not get past the inteveiw with that disheveled unprofessional slob look.

And i'm willing to bet that would happen at your company as well.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Pompadour said:


> in my state, you can lay off anyone any time for lack of work/reduction of forces.
> 
> just pick out the guys who suck. wait until you are slow and lay them all off. give a sad speech... "i wish that i could keep you all... you were great workers... i hate to see you guys go... but the economy is not what it was..." and lay them off.


I like to use the term "right-sizing":thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Good luck with that Harry, if the person can show the labor board they were fired because of their religious beliefs you will be screwed.


In CA, you can be fired for no reason as well. At will employment.

~Matt


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> In CA, you can be fired for no reason as well. At will employment.
> 
> ~Matt


I understand what 'at will employment' is.

Again if you fire someone for a protected reason you will be screwed.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I understand what 'at will employment' is.
> 
> Again if you fire someone for a protected reason you will be screwed.


I say fire him, it compromises workplace safety. 
http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/religion.cfm


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

K2500 said:


> I say fire him, it compromises workplace safety.
> http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/religion.cfm



Do whatever you want.:thumbsup:


My experience is with large companies and they do not make a move like that without a written paper trail and the advice of a lawyer. People love to sue large companies.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Do whatever you want.:thumbsup:


I most assuredly will.  


BBQ said:


> My experience is with large companies and they do not make a move like that without a written paper trail and the advice of a lawyer. People love to sue large companies.


Interesting.
If he's fired, than lawsuit for discrimination. If he's beaned in the head, lawsuit for negligence. If you tell him to cut his hair, lawsuit for discrimination. 

I believe most smaller companys would handle up on the spot.

Have you ever encountered a similar situation in a large company, if so how was it resolved?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

K2500 said:


> Have you ever encountered a similar situation in a large company, if so how was it resolved?


I do not know of a similar situation.

We have had Muslims that would need to take a break to put down a prayer mat to do their thing.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

piperunner said:


> What do ya think safe or not safe !


Hey, who took my picture.:laughing:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I do not know of a similar situation.
> 
> We have had Muslims that would need to take a break to put down a prayer mat to do their thing.


During regularly scheduled breaks or were accommodations made?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Hey, who took my picture.:laughing:


Get a hair cut...:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

K2500 said:


> During regularly scheduled breaks or were accommodations made?



No at the time he needed to do so. I do not know if his time was docked for it but we could not stop him from doing it.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> He can be fired without cause in my state it is Employment at will you do not have to state a reason..
> 
> After geting fired a few times he will realise that he needs to clean himself up shave and get a mans hair cut..:thumbsup:


 

"A mans haircut":laughing::jester::laughing:


You're a funny piece of work. Aren't you one of the hoots that believes in that JC idol??????


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> ... but we could not stop him from doing it.


The way it's phrased leads me to believe that someone tried, is that the case?

Tolerance aside, I could understand an employers reluctance to accept the practice.

On a side note, I can't wait to see the thread that results from the composure of a religion based on cigarette smoking.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Get a hair cut...:laughing:



I did get a hair after they fired me.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I did get a hair after they fired me.:laughing:


Now you are ready to go to work..:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

They don't say anything about hair were I work. But don't put a flag on your lid. The bosses pop a cork.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> They don't say anything about hair were I work. But don't put a flag on your lid. The bosses pop a cork.


Is it stickers 'in general', not specifically flags?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> In CA, you can be fired for no reason as well. At will employment.
> 
> ~Matt


Employment at will, to me, equates to "Fire at Will". That's the bitch about "right-to-work" states. It's also a "right-to-fire" state.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Here is my take on the Rasta man.

If this guy is bending conduit everyday, he is fired.

If this guy is actually figuring out how to retrieve a GL pic900 program because of a bad power cycling- and he is winning even though there is no back up- he can smoke a big old dooby while wearing his hard hat any way he likes.

From that picture, we know nothing about this guy. 

Is it safe? Hell no! But, some peoples quirks are easier to put up with then not having that person around at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> Is it stickers 'in general', not specifically flags?


Their safety stickers only. But I'll let them moan all they want, the flag stays. Heck I work for the government.


----------

